# Discounted license



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Apparently they have offered discounted fishing licenses for a couple years but now the DWR is offering a discounted combo license. I wasn't aware of it so I thought I'd share for other disabled vets out there.

http://bit.ly/2XRZ5rk


----------

